# ito (diminutive)



## liond10

So I understand that "-ito" is a diminutive used to make something smaller, but I have two specific questions:

guapo-->guapito: Is this to say "a little bit handsome" or "handsome little guy"?

pequeño-->pequeñito: Is this to say "very little" or "a little bit small"?

Funny questions, I know, but any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## mateitop

It's affectionate, not necessarily linked to size at all. In some cases, depending on the context it does refer to size.


----------



## anlamara

Hi liond10!

You're right, they're funny questions! Well, for both questions I would need to know the context, but I guess the first one refers to "a little bit handsome", because if you mean "handsome little guy", then you would say something like "un niño guapo" or "un chico guapo".
Also for the second question I prefer your first option ("pequeñito" meaning "very little"), because "a little bit small" would be in Spanish "un poco pequeño".
I'm not 100% sure because I would need to know both contexts, but I hope it helps.

Good luck!


----------



## pozzo

liond10 said:


> guapo-->guapito: Is this to say "a little bit handsome" or "handsome little guy"?



Would it be correct to say guapecito instead of guapito?
If so, which would be better, if either?

I understand that there's a wide regional variation of how dimunitives are used, so if they're both fine then I wouldn't want to inadvertently start a big debate of which is really better.  It would be interesting to see though if one is better and if there are regional variations.


----------



## Berrocal98

pozzo said:


> Would it be correct to say guapecito instead of guapito?
> If so, which would be better, if either?


 
Guapecito no es correcto. El diminutivo de guapo es guapito
Un saludo


----------



## pozzo

Muchas gracias Berrocal. 
Qué bueno que fue así de fácil.  

=============================================================================

By the way liond10, although you can see I'm not a native speaker, I think I can add an answer to your question.  

I would understand  the _-ito_ in _guapito_ to emphasize  the positive aspect of _guapo_ rather than diminish its meaning.  Like for example, _está bien guapito _could imply that he is very handsome rather than a little bit handsome. This is probably a further explanation of what mateitop said.

But then like anlamara says, _ese guapito_ could mean something like _that handsome boy_.


----------



## Ynez

"Guapito" is not the word I advise you to use if you want to tell a boy that he is handsome. Where I live, at least, we'd normally use "guapito" a bit sarcastically, normally meaning that boy/man is a bit narcisit/conceited/vain ("Por ahí viene el guapito ese", "Se cree muy guapito él").

Even if the other word you suggested ("guapecito") does not exist, I find it better, it sounds good to me. But for a real compliment I'd simply say "guapo".  If you want to express that the boy is "a little bit guapo", I mean, another word that does not sound so categorical, you can use "guapetón". Any boy can be "guapetón" even if not exactly "guapo", do you get the idea? 

Also, you can always say "*Estás *muy guapo", when you see someone looking especially good that day.
"*Eres* muy guapo" means that the person is always handsome.

"Pequeñito" is neutral, simply little. I could use it for a little cat, for instance: "Ay, qué pequeñito eres".


----------



## pozzo

Hi Ynez,

I see what you mean about the problem with the word _guapito_. Thanks for pointing it out.  

Thanks also for mentioning your opinion on _guapecito._  I find the -ito versus -ecito issue to be really complicated. Sometimes it seems there are rules, but sometimes not.  Perhaps it's best not to think about it too hard and hope it comes naturally.  

Thanks again.


----------



## Ynez

Some normal "ecito" that come to my mind now are "nuevecito" and "suavecito". I think it is more common to simply say "muy + adjetivo"...and easier until you feel safe.


----------



## jo269

Whilst we're on the subject of diminutives, when I was in Colombia, I heard people use the word "ahorita" a lot. I can't get my head around what that means.


----------



## Ynez

I think that's a basic difference between America and Spain, here we don't say "ahorita". It means "ahora". 

If we are lucky we'll get someone from America to tell us a bit more about it.


----------



## ReadingFC

I've just a little something I'd like to add.

Aswell as 'Ahorita', they also use 'ahoritica' in Colombia. I remember hearing that many times in phrases such as 'ahoritica vengo' which means 'I'll be back in just a bit' and can seem a bit cute at times .


----------



## pozzo

jo269 said:


> Whilst we're on the subject of diminutives, when I was in Colombia, I heard people use the word "ahorita" a lot. I can't get my head around what that means.



The Spanish that I do know I've learnt in Mexico, and they use _ahorita_ there a lot as well.  I understand _-ito_ in this case to emphasize a kind of exactness, like the _right_ in _right away _or_ right now_. 

This is similar to how _cerquita _means right close by, or _igualito _means identical.


----------



## Ynez

pozzo said:


> This is similar to how _cerquita _means right close by, or _igualito _means identical.



I'd also use "cerquita" and "igualito" that way.


----------



## Aud Duck

I've come across "todito" while reading "El hechicero:"

"Y dígame su merced, ¿en qué emplea su tiempo, encerrado aquí todito el día y sin ver a nadie?"

What difference does the diminutive make, in this case?

Thanks.


----------



## maghanish2

Así que, después de leer este hilo entero, quiero preguntarles algo.  Podemos añadir el sufijo *ito *a todos los adjetivos y tiene sentido?  Creí que sólo podríamos añadir ese sufijo a sustantivos, pero a adjetivos también?

Gracias!


----------



## didakticos

Hi maghanish2!

regarding your question, I think we use it with nouns, adjectives, and sometimes, even with some adverbs:

Caperuc*ita*, carr*ito*, Dios*ito* (nouns)

Blanqu*ito*, flaqu*ito*, pequeñ*ito* (adjectives)

Mañan*ita*, ahorita, facil*ito* (adverbs)

¡Paz! (o pac*ita*, whatever happens first  )


----------



## maghanish2

Jaja, gracias didakticos! Comprendo lo que significa con sustantivos y adjetivos, pero con adverbios no.

*Mañanita = *tomorrow right away?
*Ahorita* = right now?
*Facilito *= very easy?

Y también puedo añadir el sufijo dos veces?  Por ejemplo, *cochitito*?

Gracias de nuevo! O puedo decir gracitas? No creo que tenga sentido.


----------



## didakticos

Hola maghanish2:

de hecho me equivoqué: ¡perdón! Estaba pensando en los diminutivos y se me pasó por alto que *mañanita* es el diminutivo del sustantivo mañana, no del adverbio. *Mañanita* sería "temprano en la mañana".

Hay una broma en mi país acerca de la traducción de la expresión "Mañana en la mañanita" que sería "Tomorrow in the tomorrowita". 

*Ahorita* depende del país en que se usa. Hasta donde yo sé, por lo menos en Costa Rica, *ahorita* no significa "right away" sino más bien "in a little while". Pero en Cuba es totalmente lo opuesto. Creo que deben haber algunos hilos al respecto.

*Facilito* es "very easy" tal y como dices.

No entiendo que quieres decir con "_cochitito_". Yo sé que en Costa Rica (y esa es la razón por las que nos llaman "ticos") usamos doble diminutivo algunas veces, como en *chiquitico*, en donde el primer diminutivo sería el "ito" de chico = chiquito, y después se le añade el "_tico_" resultando en *chiquitico*.

Fíjate también que a veces la terminación no es "_ito", sino más bien "_cito", como en el caso de cafecito y cochecito entre otras.

Y sí, desgraciadamente no hay gracitas sino _grasitas_ (que no es lo mismo). 

¡Un saludito!


----------



## maghanish2

Lo siento, quería usar el diminutivo en *coche *pero no es *cochito*?  Es *cochecito*?  Cómo podemos saber qué palabras requieren *ito *y qué palabras requieren *cito*?  Hay una regla?

Entonces, cuando se quiere usar un doble diminutivo, no se puede simplemente añadir *ito *dos veces?  Se necesita añadir *ito *y entonces *tico*?  Qué interesante.  Se habla así en otros países?

Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Pinairun

maghanish2 said:


> Lo siento, quería usar el diminutivo en *coche *pero no es *cochito*? Es *cochecito*? Cómo podemos saber qué palabras requieren *ito *y qué palabras requieren *cito*? Hay una regla?
> 
> 
> Entonces, cuando se quiere usar un doble diminutivo, no se puede simplemente añadir *ito *dos veces? Se necesita añadir *ito *y entonces *tico*? Qué interesante. Se habla así en otros países?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias de nuevo!


 
No hay una regla fija para formar los diminutivos, pero sí algunas indicaciones que puedes tener en cuenta:

La mayoría de los *monosílabos*, toman -ecito/a:
Panecito
Florecita
Piececito

Y muchos *bisílabos*, también toman -ecito/a
Padrecito
Madrecita
Cochecito
Jovencito
Viejecito

Doble diminutivo, con -it(o)+ito, con -it+illo, con it+ico, etc.
Chico
Chiquito
Chiquitito
Chiquitillo
Chiquitico
Chiquitillo
Chiquituelo
Chiquitejo, etc.

Saludos


----------



## didakticos

¡Muchas gracias por tu aclaración Pinairun! Me gustaría saber, como lo pregunta maghanish2 si hay una regla. Por lo que veo, creo que los sustantivos terminados en *e* y* n* forman el diminutivo con __cito/a_, independientemente del número de sílabas:

Tecito
Padrecito
Madrecita
Cochecito
Jovencito
Camioncito

Creo que es aceptado Viejecito y Viejito. ¿Me equivoco?

¡Saludes!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

> Lo siento, quería usar el diminutivo en *coche *pero no es *cochito*?  Es *cochecito*?  Cómo podemos saber qué palabras requieren *ito *y qué palabras requieren *cito*?  Hay una regla?


I don't know if there is a rule, but just thinking in some examples, I would say that words ending in "e" and "i" require "cito" (and probably also those ending in "u", but couldn't remember any).



> Entonces, cuando se quiere usar un doble diminutivo, no se puede simplemente añadir *ito *dos veces?  Se necesita añadir *ito *y entonces *tico*?  Qué interesante.  Se habla así en otros países?


I would think it depends on the country. Here we say chico->chiquito->chiquitito, not chiquitico. But no other example of double diminutives come to my mind this minute. Also, we don't use "ahorita" here, although we are known by  our extensive use of diminutives...


----------



## Oldy Nuts

> La mayoría de los *monosílabos*, toman -ecito/a:
> Panecito
> Florecita
> Piececito



Pues aquí lo usual es decir "pancito", "florcita" y "piececito"



> Creo que es aceptado Viejecito y Viejito. ¿Me equivoco?



No, aquí se usan ambos; yo diría que "viejecito" es más cariñoso.


----------



## Pinairun

didakticos said:


> ¡Muchas gracias por tu aclaración Pinairun! Me gustaría saber, como lo pregunta maghanish2 si hay una regla. Por lo que veo, creo que los sustantivos terminados en *e* y* n* forman el diminutivo con __cito/a_, independientemente del número de sílabas:
> 
> Tecito
> Padrecito
> Madrecita
> Cochecito
> Jovencito
> Camioncito
> 
> Creo que es aceptado Viejecito y Viejito. ¿Me equivoco?
> 
> ¡Saludes!


 
No hay reglas fijas. Tan válido es viejecito como viejito. Sin embargo, no vale para todas las palabras. Cochito no está bien, es cochecito.

Bastante = Bastantico, bastantito
Estanque = Estanquito, estanquecito

Las palabras terminadas en "*n*" o "*r*", toman una "c" o "z" antes del sufijo diminutivo:

Ladrón = Ladronzuelo
Mujer = Mujercita
Mejor = Mejorcito
Carmen = Carmencita


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Returning to English for the sake of maghanish. Combining my own observations with those of other recent posters, I think there is some sort of rule regarding the use of "ito" and "cito". It seems that normally words ending in "e", "i", "n" and "r" require "cito", and the rest go with "ito". But there are exceptions, like "estanque", which accepts both forms: "estanquito" and "estanquecito".


----------



## maghanish2

Muchísimas gracias a todos vosotros por la ayuda!  Parece que quizá sí haya una regla para los diminutivos.  Así que, si una palabra termina en *o *o *a* lleva *ito*, pero si es en otro vocal o *n *o *r* lleva *cito*.

También, en el ejemplo de la forma diminutiva de ladrón,  pinairun dijo que es *ladronzuelo*.  También es común *ladroncito*?  Para otra pregunta, siempre se puede usar *zuelo* en vez de *cito* o hay OTRA regla para el uso de *zuelo*?  Jajaja, estoy siempre sigue confundiéndose.

Gracias de nuevo por la ayuda.  A ver si estas palabras tiene sentido:

Comida = comidita
árbol = árbolito
pez = pecito
taller = tallercito
ciervo = ciervito
taquería = taquerita
ardiente = ardientecito

Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

maghanish2 said:


> Muchísimas gracias a todos vosotros por la ayuda!  Parece que quizá sí haya una regla para los diminutivos.  Así que, si una palabra termina en *o *o *a* lleva *ito*, pero si es en otro vocal o *n *o *r* lleva *cito*.
> 
> También, en el ejemplo de la forma diminutiva de ladrón,  pinairun dijo que es *ladronzuelo*.  También es común *ladroncito*?  Para otra pregunta, siempre se puede usar *zuelo* en vez de *cito* o hay OTRA regla para el uso de *zuelo*?  Jajaja, estoy siempre sigue confundiéndose.
> 
> Gracias de nuevo por la ayuda.  A ver si estas palabras tiene sentido:
> 
> Comida = comidita
> árbol = *a*rbolito
> pez = pecito pececito
> taller = tallercito
> ciervo = ciervito
> taquería = taquerita ??? I don't know if there is a diminutive for taquería
> ardiente = ardientecito. I think this is formally right, but nobody uses it around here.
> 
> Gracias de nuevo!



Ladronzuelo is nor really the diminutive of ladrón; "zuelo" has derogatory undertones. Ladroncito would be the usual form.


----------



## pozzo

maghanish2 said:


> Cómo podemos saber qué palabras requieren *ito *y qué palabras requieren *cito*?  Hay una regla?



Just thought I'd point out that Neal41 has shared some really useful information on that question  in the following thread:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=421724

I've learnt from reading the opinions of other forum users that some of the rules are more reliable than others, often depending on where in the world you happen to be.   I'm also really interested in learning about any insight that anyone may have.


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias por el vínculo, pozzo. Y OldyNuts, siempre tiene una mala connotación el sufijo *zuelo*? Oh y si la palabra termina en *d, j, t, *o* s* cuál terminación debería usar? Por ejemplo:

verdad = verdadito
reloj = relojito
test = testito
cascanueces = cascanuecesito

Y quizá para taquería sería: *taqueriecita*?  En el post de Neal41 en el vínculo que nos dio pozzo, dice que si una palabra termina en *ia, io* el diminutivo que se añade es *iecito*.  Es esto verdad?

Gracias de nuevo! Os lo agradezco la ayuda mucho!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

maghanish2 said:


> Gracias por el vínculo, pozzo. Y OldyNuts, siempre tiene una mala connotación el sufijo *zuelo*? Oh y si la palabra termina en *d, j, t, *o* s* cuál terminación debería usar? Por ejemplo:
> 
> verdad = verdadito ??? don't know; not used in diminutive around here.
> reloj = relojito
> test = testito ??? same as "verdad"
> cascanueces = cascanuecesito ??? id (does anyone use them nowadays?)
> 
> Y quizá para taquería sería: *taqueriecita*?  _I said before that I don't think a diminutive for taquería is ever used._ En el post de Neal41 en el vínculo que nos dio pozzo, dice que si una palabra termina en *ia, io* el diminutivo que se añade es *iecito*.  Es esto verdad? _Don't know; the "rule" I gave has been made up here taking my own and other poster's ideas._
> 
> Gracias de nuevo! Os lo agradezco _mucho_ la ayuda mucho!


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias OldyNuts.  Sabes otras palabras que terminana en *d *o *s *y qué sufijo se usaría?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

red - redecita
laúd - laudcito

Words ending in "s" are normally plurals, and I would say they follow the rules of their singulars:

cafés -cafecitos
codos - coditos
puñales -puñalitos

And you make me feel like a squeezed lemon. I don't think you'll manage to extract another drop out of me.


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias OldyNuts.

Lo siento.  Espero no haberte molestado demasiado.  Sólo quiero aprender!


----------



## maghanish2

No sé si alguien todavía está mirando este hilo, pero más arriba alguien mencionó el sufijo *zuelo/a *y dijo que da una mala conotación a la palabra a que se añade. Pues, cuáles son las reglas para este sufijo? Cómo se lo añade a una palabra que termina en *o *o *a*? Por ejemplo:

Perro = perrozuelo
Cocinera = Cocinerazuela
Gerente = Gerentezuelo
Corredor = Corredorzuela

Gracias de nuevo!  Este tema me re fascina!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Ese alguien soy yo, y ya me extrajiste la última gota. Además, es un tema nuevo, por lo que requeriría un hilo nuevo. Pero muchas de tus dudas están en el Diccionario de la RAE. por ejemplo:

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=-uelo


----------

